# IPv4 no internet connection & IPv6 no internet connection



## Neddrick (Feb 24, 2010)

I just recently purchased a HP Pavilion dv6 2155 notebook about a month ago. i am a college student and i live on campus i normally connect to the campus internet by plugging in my ethernet cord. It's been working fine for the past month until yesterday it started going real slow then it completely stopped working. It says that im connected but it says no internet access. It shows up as IPv4 No internet connection and IPv6 no internet connection. My brother has a laptop and he connects the same way as i do and his is working just fine. I've tried googling the problems and troubleshooting them but it still doesn't seem to work. Someone please help me!!! Thanks....I did the ipconfig /all in command prompt and this is what it shows up

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Neddrick>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Neddrick-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mshome.net
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-8C-65-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-8C-65-44
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fv.fvsu.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-BA-28-9D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7588:edf5:d25a:2498%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.12.3.28(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 24, 2010 12:46:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 04, 2010 2:07:08 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::9158:ad7a:1970:628%11
fe80::514f:a982:6d6c:720%11
fe80::8594:bf9f:6c2d:b35f%11
fe80::b4d4:cb65:4da9:ac46%11
fe80::40ff:7966:eabf:1beb%11
10.12.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 168.16.160.71
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890910
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-BB-AF-C8-00-26-9E-BA-28-9D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::35f4:1a1c:13ec:e0d3%11
168.16.160.71
168.16.160.72
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 168.16.160.71
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Connection-specific DNS Suffix Search List :
mshome.net
Tunnel adapter isatap.{A2D188F5-9E74-41A6-B808-3C1C8B70B533}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{DBE63235-5D8A-4DA4-A610-3FDAF11788E2}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.fv.fvsu.edu:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fv.fvsu.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post your brothers ipconfig /all
looks like you have an ethernet IP address

firewall blocking - disable the firewall

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*{Ping Tests}*

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
then:
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all

Post back the results

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.191.93.53*
post back results

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
------------------------


----------



## Neddrick (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried the method as far as the reset command you gave me and rebooted my computer but it didn't work by the way, i am operating out of Windows 7 and also below is my brother's ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Dantrez>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dantrez-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : fv.fvsu.edu
Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fv.fvsu.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-24-2B-78-2C-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8863:cdc0:fc19:a19b%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.12.4.142(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 24, 2010 1:47:29 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 04, 2010 5:17:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::606a:ba1:9f40:ec0f%13
fe80::8594:bf9f:6c2d:b35f%13
fe80::6dff:2c63:77c0:4065%13
fe80::9158:ad7a:1970:628%13
10.12.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 168.16.160.71
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352461168
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-2C-8E-96-00-21-70-86-01-0E
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 168.16.160.71
168.16.160.72
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 168.16.160.71
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fv.fvsu.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Dantrez>

i also pinged google.com and this is what came up

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>ping google.com
Pinging google.com [74.125.65.105] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 74.125.65.105:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Windows\system32>

and i pinged *209.191.93.53 *

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Neddrick>ping 209.191.93.53
Pinging 209.191.93.53 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\Neddrick>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to have a firewall issue, since you can resolve the URL but can't ping it.


----------



## Neddrick (Feb 24, 2010)

Im actually in the computer lab right now and im connected to the wireless and my internet is working fine. do i need to ping it again so you can see? i disabled my firewall also


----------



## Neddrick (Feb 24, 2010)

i disconnected from the wireless in the lab and plugged up the ethernet in my computer and it gave me the same message as it did in my room as far as ipv4 & ipv6 no internet connection but the wireless connects just fine in the lab


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you just confirm the above two posts

Firewall is disabled 
wireless works
cable does not work 

firewall - whats the name and model - we have seen even when disabled they can still block, in fact Norton & Mcafee can block even when uninstalled and both companies have a tool to remove the program.


----------

